# Why You Shouldn't Feed Wild Monitors



## saximus (Mar 21, 2016)

Saw this video last night and thought it would be worth posting here for a bit more reinforcement for those thinking messing around with Lacies is a smart thing to do. 

It only just catches her finger but have a look how much blood there is. Imagine what a big one would do if it properly got hold of you...

[video=youtube;38R5GDEn1IE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38R5GDEn1IE[/video]


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 21, 2016)

She was lucky! They can be a problem anywhere there are picnickers & campers, but only because people don't realise how dangerous this sort of familiarity can be. 

Jamie


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 21, 2016)

Doesn't look like fun! How silly! 


On a random note.... Lovely to see you here Sax!


----------



## alichamp (Mar 21, 2016)

Lovely looking monitor though. 

I'm glad they posted the video up anyway! Hopefully people will learn (although I suspect people will continue to feed the next one they see just not by hand)


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 21, 2016)

This is a scenario that is repeated time after time after time at the picnic tables at Shelly Beach Port Macquarie, there is about 7 or 8 big Lacies that come down out of the rain forest whenever the picnickers are there having a BBQ, when i say big some of them are all of around 2.5 mt and they stand on their hind feet against the seats scabbing whatever food they can get, I personally have not seen anyone get got yet but i am sure it has happened, old Harry that used to live in a caravan at the site used to edumacate people about the dangers of feeding them but he has been in the ground for quite a while now and the only thing to warn people now are signs, and we all know how good signs are. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Snapped (Mar 21, 2016)

Apparently they were trying to lure the monitor away from the camp site because they had toddlers/kids there. But I'm thinking if you feed it, it's going to stay around. She was lucky it didn't do much damage.


----------



## imalizardbro (Mar 21, 2016)

gee didn't see that coming...


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 21, 2016)

Isn't it illegal to feed the wildlife? No sympathy here.


----------



## tribal-warrior (May 4, 2016)

I can't view the video. It's marked as private.


----------

